# Wedge repair



## hkatie (Feb 3, 2010)

Disclaimer:  This is a general question-there is no op note to go with this.

My surgeon just came to me and asked me for the correct code for an ear wedge repair.  

As this is a new term to me, I asked for an op note, but since he hadn't done the procedure yet ( I think he's in with his patient right now,)  I don't have one.  My surgeon really thought there was one and that he had used it quite some time ago.  Nouri's Skin Cancer  has a good description of the procedure.  He discussed the procedure with me and we agreed that it really sounded like a complex repair (he won't characterize what he is doing as a flap, more like a linear repair.)  I'm curious, though, have I missed something in the CPT book?  Anyone out there know what my surgeon might have been thinking of?  He has a good memory, so I'm inclined to think he is remembering something specific from a past surgery.  Any ideas?

Thanks,

Katie Hanninen, CPC, CPCD


----------

